# Nikon AW100 Problem



## ovicash (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi,

I've just bought a Nikon AW100.

I have a little problem with it. When the GPS and POI functions are activated conomitent the device HANGS for 10-15 seconds, them 2,3 seconds active and then another 10-15 secs.

This happens only when the device has GPS signal, when it's searching for GPS the device works fine.

Do you have any ideeas?

Thank you

Ovidiu


----------



## ovicash (Jun 22, 2012)

ovicash said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just bought a Nikon AW100.
> 
> ...



Ok, nobody knows 

I will send this device to waranty


----------



## valvestem (Jun 25, 2012)

I have an AW100, and never have figured out how the GPS works.


----------



## ovicash (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,

It's not very difficult.  Just activate the GPS function when viewing the map. 
When a picture has GPS information on it, you can press the GPS button and see exactly where the picture was taken.


----------



## Lunchee (Jul 18, 2012)

ovicash said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just bought a Nikon AW100.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I just googled the very same problem and I've found this thread;
did you solve the issue somehow?


----------



## ovicash (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes I've solved it.
Sent the camera back to warranty and they rewritten the firmware.
I think it's nothing you can do yourself


----------



## Lunchee (Jul 26, 2012)

ovicash said:


> Yes I've solved it.
> Sent the camera back to warranty and they rewritten the firmware.
> I think it's nothing you can do yourself


Thanks for the answer, I'll do that asap!


----------

